# Weekly Competition 2018-23



## Mike Hughey (Jun 5, 2018)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us.

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mats (mats.bergsten 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 60 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.
*2x2x2
1. *R U F' R F' R F R2
*2. *U' F2 U' F' U2 F' R U2
*3. *U2 R F' R F R' F2 U F'
*4. *R' U2 R2 U' R U2 R2 U' F' U'
*5. *U F2 U' F' R2 U2 R' U2

*3x3x3
1. *R2 U' F2 L2 D U2 F2 U2 R2 F2 U' F U' B' R B' R2 D B' R' U'
*2. *U2 L2 D' B2 D2 U' R2 B2 U' B F2 U' R' D' R2 U2 L' R' F' R'
*3. *U R L F L2 B2 D F L2 F2 U' F2 D F2 L2 U' R2 D
*4. *L2 D2 F2 D2 L' D2 L2 U2 R D2 F' L2 R B' D2 L' U' R2 F D
*5. *U2 L U2 F2 R2 D2 B2 R' D2 F2 U B R2 B' F2 R' F L

*4x4x4
1. *Rw' Uw L F2 L Fw' Rw2 U' Rw' D Fw2 Uw2 F2 Uw' Fw' U' Fw U F U' Rw' U L B' R2 F' R' Fw Rw B2 Rw' B2 Uw2 L' D F Rw2 D F' Uw'
*2. *Rw' R D' L2 Rw2 R' F2 Uw2 Fw' F L' Uw' Fw' U' F' Uw' B' F D2 R Fw' L Uw Rw U B' L2 Fw D' U2 Rw' Fw2 L' U B2 R F' D U2 Rw2
*3. *L' R' Fw L' Uw2 B2 U2 R2 B2 Rw' Fw' F' D2 Uw Rw2 B' D' Rw' D L D' Fw2 R2 D' Rw' D2 Rw' R D2 Uw U' L' Uw' U Rw Uw2 R B' Fw F2
*4. *R' F L' Uw B U R U' F D Rw' R' D L D R B2 D' U' Fw' Uw' F D2 U L' R2 D2 U F L' B2 D' Uw' U2 R U L B2 Fw' L
*5. *D2 R2 D2 Fw' F2 U' R' D2 U' Rw R' D' L Rw R B' Uw U2 B' Uw U' R Fw Uw F L' Rw2 D Fw2 L' Rw' R Uw' B Fw2 L Fw' Rw R2 D'

*5x5x5
1. *D Dw2 F Lw2 Fw2 Dw L Lw' U Bw' Rw Dw' Lw Uw' L2 Uw2 U R2 B2 Uw F Rw2 U L' Lw Fw2 D' Dw' Uw B' R2 Bw R' D L Uw' L2 B2 Bw' F D Fw' Uw Bw2 U2 Bw2 F' Lw B Dw F2 D2 F D' Rw2 Uw B' Bw2 Fw' R'
*2. *L' R2 Uw' R Bw L Rw2 R2 F L' D Uw L D' Dw Uw' L2 D' Lw2 Bw' Lw2 Fw U2 B' Fw R2 Uw2 R F R' Uw' Bw Dw2 Uw Lw2 B2 D Dw2 Uw' U2 Bw2 Dw' Fw2 L2 D Uw' R B U2 Fw' R' Uw' Fw F2 L2 Lw' Rw Uw2 R2 Bw
*3. *F' Lw2 R' Dw2 Bw' Fw2 Rw Bw2 Dw' Uw B2 Uw Fw' F' L2 Rw B' Fw' F L Dw Fw2 D Dw L' Rw' B' F2 L Fw2 F2 R Bw2 F Rw2 D' Fw' Uw Lw2 U2 Rw2 B' Fw D' Dw B F2 Rw2 Uw L' B R B2 Uw' B' D2 Uw2 L Bw U2
*4. *B Fw' U2 Lw2 Uw' Bw L' B D' B' F Lw2 U' Bw' R D F2 L Lw' F Uw' R Fw2 F Uw2 U' R Dw U R' Fw2 L2 Lw' D2 Dw2 Fw D Uw L2 Dw L' Lw2 R2 Bw2 Rw' Uw2 Lw Rw' R U' Rw2 Dw' Rw Dw Uw Bw U' Fw F2 Rw'
*5. *Rw R B Fw2 U L' R B2 Uw2 Bw2 F Rw2 Dw' B2 Bw2 Fw2 D U Fw' U' R U2 L2 U' L2 Rw2 Uw R2 Dw Rw' B Dw L Uw2 U' Lw2 R' D' Dw B D F2 L D' R2 B D' L Rw' U' B Fw L' Rw Dw B D' U Fw' Lw

*6x6x6
1. *U L2 3R' B2 2F2 3U' U' L' U2 3F' 2D' R' 2F2 2L' 2D2 U' F' 2L R2 2B2 D' 2L2 R B' 2F' F 3U' 2R2 2D2 3F2 F2 3U 3R2 D 2D2 3U' B' 3F F2 U L 2B 2D 2R U F2 3U' B 3U2 U 3R2 2R2 F' D2 3U2 2U' 3R' B 2L2 2D2 3U2 U2 L 2L2 3R2 D2 U 2B' 2D2 2R2
*2. *2L2 R' B2 F 2R' R 3F 2R' 2B 3F 2L2 R' 3U' 2U 2L' D 2D2 3R' 2F' D2 L U 2B 3F2 2F' U2 R' 2B2 F 3R2 D' B 2L2 2R2 3F2 3U2 2U2 U R' 2U2 3F 3R' R2 2B' 2R2 D' 3U2 2B' F' U' 3R2 2D L' R 2F2 F2 R2 D B D2 L 2D2 R' 3U2 2R2 2D L D 2L 2D
*3. *F' 2R2 F L' R2 D2 R 3F 2F2 U' 2R2 2U2 2L' 2F2 L' B' 2L' F' 3R' B 2B 3F' 2F2 F2 2R F2 3U' F2 R' 2D' 2U' U' 2R2 2F2 F2 L' 2L2 B' 2F' F2 U2 L 2L' 2R2 2B' D2 3R' B F2 U B2 2F' F2 2L 2B F2 2L 3U' B 2B 2F' 3U' 2L 2U' 2L 2B' 2L' F' 2R R'
*4. *L F2 D' 3R' B2 3F2 2U 3F' D2 U' 2B2 F' L2 2L2 2R' B' L 3R' R' 3U2 F' L 3U U' 2L 2F' 3U2 L' 2L' 3R2 2R' 2D' B2 D2 U2 2F' 3U2 U2 3F2 F 2D 3F2 R U2 B' D R2 D' 2U' 2L' 2U2 2F2 3R' 2D 2B' 2F' F 2R2 B 2D' 3U' 2U U2 L2 2L' 2R2 2D 3F' 2F L'
*5. *R2 D L' 3U L2 2R2 2B 3U 3R 3F2 3U U L' D2 3U R U 3R D2 3R R2 3U2 2L2 B 2R' R 2D' U 2F2 U' 2B D2 2F D 2U' 2L2 D L2 2L' D2 2U2 3F 2D2 3R' B2 2U L D 3R B2 2U' 2R' 2U' 2B' 2R' B' 2B2 2F2 L' B2 F' 2L 2R 2U' 2F L' 2R2 U2 2F' F

*7x7x7
1. *2L2 3L' U' 3R2 D' 2U2 B 2B2 3U 3R2 3U U2 F 3D2 R2 F2 3L2 3B2 3F2 L2 3U' R' U 2B 3F2 2F2 3R2 D' R2 2D' 2L' 3R' 2U' 3R2 B2 U' B' 2L 3L' 3U' U2 R' 3U L 2F' R' 3D' 2U2 L' 3R2 2R2 3F' L2 R' 3B2 3D' 3R2 D' B2 2L2 2F' 2L 2U' 3L' 3B' 2U 3L' 2U' 2F 3D' 3L2 2F 3L 3B 2R2 B 2F' L2 2L' 3L 2R2 3U2 R 2U2 2B' 2F' 3D 3U' 2U 3F' 3L R2 3B' 2L 3U2 3R' D2 U2 3B 2L'
*2. *2L' 2B2 L' U' 3L 2U2 R2 2F 3L' D2 3B2 3L' 3U 3B2 D2 2R 3F2 2F2 L' 3R2 3B' F' 3L 3R 3F2 F 2D' 3D2 U2 3L2 U2 2L2 3U 2U 2F L2 F U' 3R' D' 2B2 D2 3L 2F' 2D 3D 3U' 3L' U2 3L 3R 3D2 F' D 2U 3B F2 3D B' 3R' D 3U 2U' U' L' 3R' 2R' 3U2 2U2 L D2 2D 3D2 3U' U2 F' 2U 2R 3F' 3D' 3U L R2 3B' 2D 3D2 2R D' F2 2L 3L2 D' 2B 2R2 2D2 3D 2B 3R2 U' 3R
*3. *3D' L' 3R' R2 3D' 3B' 3D 2U2 3F2 3U U 3L' 3D 3F 3U2 3F2 2F' 2L' 3B' 3F' F D2 2B' F2 3U2 3L' 2R' 2B' F2 2R B F2 2D 2F' 2L2 2D 3D2 R 2B2 2D2 3D' F' 3U U2 3R2 B2 L' 3L2 3D 2R 2U' L2 3U2 2U2 3F' 3U' 2R 3D U' 3B' 2L2 D2 2U 3F L 2F' F' R 2U 2R 2B2 F' D L2 2L' R' 2B2 2F2 D' 3D' 2U2 2L D 2U2 2B2 3U 3L' 2B' R 2B' 3B 3F' 3U' L D' 2B 2F L' B' 2B
*4. *3R D' L 2R 2D 3D2 B2 2F' F2 3D' 2F2 3R' 3B' 2R2 F2 2D' 3B 2U' U B' 2B 2F' U' 2B D' 3D' 3U' 3B2 3F2 3L' R2 2D 3L' 2F' F D 2D2 B2 F 2R' 3B' 2L2 3L2 2D' 3D' B2 L' B2 F' 2L' R2 3U2 3R2 2D' F2 3R' 2B 3U2 2U' 3R 2U' 3L2 2F F 2L2 D' 2D2 2B R' 3B2 2L 3L 3D' 2R 3F 3R' 3F2 2F2 2L2 3D' 2R B' 2D R2 3F L D F' 3D' 3L2 3R' D' 2D R 3U2 2F F' 2U2 L 3R
*5. *2L2 3R2 D' 2D 2F 3U L2 3R R 2D2 B2 2B' 3F 2F U' L 3D 2B' 2D2 3D2 U2 R U' R' 3U' 2B' 2R' U2 3L2 U2 3B 3R' D 3D' 3B 2F2 2U2 B' 2R 3D' R 3U 2U' 3L2 2B2 2D 3R 3F' 2D 2F 2U' 2R' 3F L 2B 2U' B' 2B2 3F 2U2 3R2 2U2 F' D R 2B2 3R2 3U' 3L2 2U' 3L2 3B' 3R D 2D 3D' 3U' 2F2 2D' 3U' L2 2R2 3D 2L2 3L2 3R' D 2L' R 2U' B' 3F 2U 2L F2 3R2 2R' 2U' 3R 3B

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *U R' U F' U2 R F' U2
*2. *F' U2 R F U' F U'
*3. *F2 U2 F R' U' F' U F2 R2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *U2 R L D' B2 F' R2 B' R B2 D B F' L' U' L' B' U2 B2 Rw Uw'
*2. *L2 B U' B2 L B D2 B2 U' D' B' L2 B2 D F R L' U2 R2 Fw Uw
*3. *B' U R2 B' L2 R B' R' L F2 L2 D2 F2 D' B' R F R' D L2 R' Fw' Uw2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *Rw Fw' F L Uw' F Rw R' D' Fw2 D2 F' R' U' B2 U' L Rw F2 D Uw Rw Uw' B2 F2 U B' Rw' F D U2 F2 Uw Rw' Fw2 F D L' Fw' D2
*2. *D' B' F' L Rw' R' U' R F2 U F2 D' Uw U2 L Uw' B F' L Rw B2 Rw' B2 L2 Fw U Fw' F D2 Rw' B D' L2 Rw Fw2 U2 B2 Fw2 Uw' U2
*3. *L Fw2 L' R2 Fw2 Rw2 R2 U2 Fw' F2 L Uw R' D' U2 L' D2 L2 R2 B2 F' R' D2 F Uw' U2 B2 D L F2 U F Rw D' Fw F' Uw2 R Uw2 L'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *Rw2 B F D' F2 Uw' Fw F Dw Rw' B2 L2 Rw2 R2 Uw' B2 Bw F Dw2 U L' Fw Dw2 L' Uw2 F' L Dw' R Dw2 Fw R' Bw2 L R U2 Fw Lw2 Uw2 L' Rw D' Uw2 Rw' Bw2 D2 B2 Lw2 D2 F D' Lw R2 Bw2 D' U2 Lw2 D2 Uw R
*2. *R2 D' R D Lw' Uw' Fw Dw2 Rw' R U L' Lw' R2 F Dw Fw2 U' Lw B Bw' Fw' D' L' B2 D' B Dw' U Rw' R2 Uw' Fw2 Dw' L B Fw2 Lw2 Dw2 Uw' U2 L Bw D' Uw' U B R Dw Uw2 U' B' Lw Rw D L Lw2 Rw2 R' Fw
*3. *Rw' B2 Dw B Bw2 Dw Lw R D' Uw2 U' F2 L' R2 Uw Lw' Fw Dw Lw2 B D' L' D F2 Dw' U' B Fw2 D' R' Fw2 Rw Fw Rw2 Dw U2 L2 D2 Uw' Fw2 R2 D2 Lw D' Uw U' L2 F2 Lw2 Dw2 Rw' Bw Fw Uw' L2 Fw Uw' U Fw' L'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *F2 U' 3R 2R' U2 R' 2D2 3R2 R2 D2 2F D' B2 3R F2 U' R' 2D2 3U 2U' 3R 2B2 2L' B' 2R 2B 2L 3U' 2U2 U' F 2L D2 2B' 3R' 2U 2L2 3R2 2R2 2B2 R2 2D2 U 2B R' U 2L 3U' U2 R B' L2 B' 2L' U 2R2 2D2 B' 2B' 3U2 2U2 2R2 2D' U' 3R 2D2 2L2 2U2 L2 B2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *L' 2R' B' 3B2 F2 R2 3D U2 2B' 3L2 3D' 2R' B' 2B' 3F' F 3R2 2B' 3D 3L 2R2 2F' 3R' B 3F2 2L' 2R2 R2 3B2 L' D' R 3U B' 2B2 2L 2R 2D2 3D2 3L' F2 D2 2B' 3B2 3D 3R2 R2 3F' 2L 3D2 3B 3F2 3D' L' 3F' L' 3L B L' 3L' D 2D' 3D2 2U' U F2 R' 3F' 2F2 L' 3L2 3R 2R2 3D' 2B2 2F' D' 3U2 2U2 U R2 D L' 2R' 3F2 2D L 3L2 3R2 3D' L D 3B2 2F F2 L' U2 3R' 3U' B'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *D U' R' U2 D' F2 D' F2 R2 B2 F' L2 B R' B' L' U' F' L2 Fw' Uw2
*2. *B2 U D F2 U R' F2 U2 F' R' D2 B' U2 F L2 R2 D' F' R Fw Uw2
*3. *D L B F' L D2 F D2 F' B R B' L2 F' D R2 B2 L F B Rw2 Uw2
*4. *L' B U F R' B D' R' F B' U2 F B' U F' U F B2 D' B2 Rw2 Uw'
*5. *U' R D' F2 U D2 B2 D2 U' F2 R L2 D R2 F U D L' U2 Rw
*6. *U2 D L' B' D2 F2 R' U2 B F L' U F D' L' R B2 L2 F R2
*7. *U' R2 U2 L2 R2 U D F2 R2 F' L2 F R' B2 D2 U' F L U' R2 Fw Uw'
*8. *F2 B D' R' U' L2 D2 F2 D' L U' F2 U2 R2 D2 B' L2 R U' Rw2 Uw2
*9. *L2 D' L2 D F B R' U' D' F' L2 D' U' L' U' R' F2 B2 U Fw' Uw2
*10. *D' L2 D2 L D' R' L2 U D' F' L B R B D2 L D2 R' U L B' Rw Uw2
*11. *U B' U2 R' B L' R2 F2 B2 L R' F' B' L2 U F2 R F2 U' B Rw Uw'
*12. *D U2 B F2 R2 F U2 R B2 L D2 U2 R' D B R2 L' F D2 F' U' Fw Uw2
*13. *B2 R B2 L' B' D U2 B2 U R B2 D2 U L' F B2 L' F' B2 Rw
*14. *L2 D' R' B2 U2 F2 D' U2 B' F R' L' F L B2 R L' B' L2 Fw Uw2
*15. *U2 D L' D2 U2 R2 B' R2 D' U' R' L' D2 B' D B' U' R' B' Rw2 Uw'
*16. *U2 L R D2 B' D2 U' L' D2 U F D' B2 U2 D B D2 B' D B D2 Fw' Uw'
*17. *D' L' D2 F' B U B R' L' B' D R D2 R2 D2 F' L2 F' B2 R2 F' Rw Uw2
*18. *L B' F2 D2 R2 B' U R U2 D' L R2 D L' F' B' U2 F2 L'
*19. *D R F R F' R B D' B' U2 R F L D' F' L' D' F' R' Fw Uw'
*20. *R' U' F U' L' B' F' D L R2 D' L' D2 F D U2 B' U L D F2 Rw2 Uw2
*21. *L2 R2 F2 D' L2 B F2 D2 F' B2 R' D' L U F B2 U' F2 D Fw Uw'
*22. *R L' D2 L' U' F' U' B L' F2 L R2 D2 F' U2 B' U' B2 L' R' Fw Uw2
*23. *D2 R' D F D L2 D R B2 F2 R' F2 B' D2 R' D2 R' B L2 U F' Rw' Uw2
*24. *R2 F' R' L D L2 U' L D2 F' B L' B' F U' R' D' L D F2 Rw2 Uw
*25. *D' U' L2 D' F' B U2 L D' U F U L' R F2 R' F2 R L' Fw' Uw'
*26. *D L' U2 R' L' U2 R2 L D F' R' B F2 D F L2 U' R2 D' U Rw' Uw2
*27. *B' D' R' U' R2 L2 B R' L' D B' L F' D' U F' L2 D2 U' Rw2 Uw2
*28. *U2 B' U' R2 D2 L U2 D2 R' B U D2 F L2 R' U' R B D' B2 U' Rw' Uw
*29. *F' B' U' R' L U' B D U' L R B2 U2 B' F2 L2 B R2 U Fw' Uw
*30. *F2 U' L2 U' L2 B' L2 R U2 D' F U' D' F' B' U2 F B' L2 Fw' Uw
*31. *U2 F R2 F R' L D2 F U2 L2 D F2 L B' L R' F2 D2 L' R2 D' Rw Uw2
*32. *U' L' D' U L D2 U2 F' U' L R B' U' F D2 L' R U' D2 R D Fw' Uw
*33. *U2 B L2 D U R' B D2 R2 D2 F2 B' U2 L' U D R2 D' U R F' Rw Uw'
*34. *F' B2 L B U F U' D F' U D2 L2 U2 D F2 B' U' R2 U Fw Uw
*35. *F B2 D2 R U B U' R B' U R2 F' D F2 L B F L B2 D' Fw' Uw2
*36. *F2 D B2 D R2 U' R' D' B2 F U2 R' L2 D U2 L D2 R' L' B Rw Uw2
*37. *U2 L2 R' B L2 R F D' L2 R B2 U' L B2 L D U R' D B2 Rw2 Uw
*38. *L R2 D' R' U F2 R D F U R' B2 R2 U' F2 L B R D B' Rw' Uw'
*39. *D2 B D' R' D2 F B2 D2 B' L R' D2 U' L2 F R2 U L B' Rw2 Uw2
*40. *D B' L2 B2 R2 F B2 R2 F' U' F2 D2 R F D' U' R2 B2 R2 B'
*41. *F R2 F' D U' B' U D' F' L' B' U B D2 U' L' D' U2 L2 B Rw2
*42. *R' U2 L2 F2 R D2 L B D' U' F L' D2 B' R' L2 B R' D2 Rw2 Uw
*43. *U2 B F2 R' D' B D' L2 R B2 U2 D' R' U2 F2 R D' R' L2 F Uw2
*44. *U' L F2 L2 B' U' B L B2 U D2 L' F D' L' B' D' B' U2 D'
*45. *B R2 F2 L' R2 U' L2 F D' F2 U R2 D' L R2 B' R D R U Rw Uw'
*46. *B U2 L R2 U' R B D2 B' U2 B F' L' D2 R' L U' B2 D' F U' Rw' Uw
*47. *R2 D F D' L2 D2 F B2 R' D U R' D' L' R D2 B R' F R' Fw' Uw2
*48. *F2 B' L D' U L' R2 B2 L2 R2 D R2 D' R' L U R' L2 U' Rw2 Uw'
*49. *F' U2 D2 F2 D2 U2 L2 R2 U D2 R B2 U' R F B L' R B2 Rw Uw'
*50. *D2 B2 U2 F R B2 F2 U2 D2 R F' R' U' R F2 D' L2 R' B2 Rw Uw'
*51. *U' D' R' L' B R2 L' D' F' B L' B U' D B2 F2 D2 U' B' L' B Rw Uw'
*52. *L2 U2 F2 R2 U L U2 R' L2 B D' B' F' U L' R' B F' D R2 D2 Rw2 Uw2
*53. *D' B2 D' U' F2 R2 B' L U2 F2 D L2 B L' U' L2 F' D2 R B' L Fw' Uw2
*54. *R2 D L' D2 L' D B U2 F' U' F B2 D F2 R2 U' R L' D' Rw
*55. *B D L2 B2 F2 L2 U2 D L' U2 L U2 B L F B' D2 U' F' D2 L2 Fw Uw'
*56. *D2 L2 B2 L' D2 U2 R' L F' R2 U2 B2 D F L2 B R2 F' D Fw
*57. *U D' R2 F D' L R2 B L F' B D2 R B2 F' R' F D' U R Fw Uw2
*58. *D2 B' R' U' L2 U F2 R D R' D2 U2 L D2 F' D2 F' D' B' F' Rw' Uw
*59. *L2 F' R' L' B' U R2 L U2 R' B F2 U' R' U' D2 F2 U B D Fw' Uw2
*60. *F U2 R' F' L2 B' D2 B' R D B' R' L2 D R F' L2 F U2 L' Fw' Uw

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *D2 F2 U F2 L2 D F2 D2 R2 F2 U' R D' B2 F' L B' L U' B2 F2
*2. *B2 U' B R' D B R' F R' D2 L2 F R2 B L2 D2 F' D2 B D2
*3. *F2 U L B' U' D2 R' L U L' D2 B2 R2 D2 L2 U L2 D' L2 D2
*4. *R2 D2 F2 D2 U2 R' F2 D2 F2 L B2 D R B2 D' U B' D B2 D' F
*5. *F2 L2 F2 U R2 F2 U F2 D' R2 U2 B' R D' U2 L' F2 D L' D2 B

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *U F2 L2 D B2 U R2 U' L2 F2 D L' D' L2 U L B L' F R U2
*2. *D U B2 R2 U' L2 D L2 F2 R2 U' L U L2 B U2 B2 L' R' B' R
*3. *R B R L B U F2 D' L F U R2 B2 D2 L2 F2 R2 D' B2 D2
*4. *U F2 D' R2 U2 L2 D2 B2 U L2 R2 B' L' R2 U' B L' D' B2 F' R2
*5. *F2 U' B2 U L2 U' R2 U' B' D2 R D' U L' U L' R2 D2 R2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *B D' B' L2 F' R F2 U R L2 F2 B2 U2 D' B2 U F2 B2 D2
*2. *L' F D2 L' U F L2 F U F D2 B R2 B' D2 R2 F2 D2 L2 F
*3. *F' R2 L B' U' L' D' R D F D R2 L2 D2 R2 F2 L2 U' R2 U
*4. *B2 D' L2 D' L2 U F2 U' R2 U B R F L2 R2 D U' L' D2 L2 F2
*5. *U L2 B2 L2 D' B2 D' U2 F2 U' L2 B L F U2 R' B2 U F U2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *R' U' F D F' R2 B' U2 R2 D2 F D2 L2 B F R' U' F L2 R' F R' F' R D R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay
2. *F2 R U F2 R F2 U' F U2
*3. *B2 U2 R' U2 L2 U2 B2 R U2 R F' L' D' B D' F' L B L2 U2
*4. *D L' U2 Rw2 B' Rw B L' Uw2 Fw' Uw2 Rw D2 L2 R D' U2 B' Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 Fw F R' Uw2 Fw F2 Uw2 B2 F' Uw B Fw U' F D B' Fw Rw2 D'

*2+3+4+5 Relay
2. *F' U F' U2 R2 F' R U2 R2
*3. *D2 B' L2 B' F' D2 B L2 F' D2 U2 R B D2 L' U' F2 R U2 R2 U
*4. *L2 Fw' Uw F D2 Uw2 L B' D L2 R' B2 F U2 B' D2 Uw U2 Fw F L' Uw Fw F L' F' L Rw' R2 D2 R F2 D Uw' U' B2 D F Uw2 L'
*5. *D2 U' R' Uw L U' Bw' Uw Bw2 F' L' Uw' R' Uw2 Lw Rw2 Uw2 U' L Bw R' U2 Fw F2 Dw2 B2 F L' B' Rw Bw2 L Bw F Uw B2 Lw' Bw2 D' L2 B' Bw2 Fw' F L' R2 B2 Bw' Uw L Rw' B D B Dw2 U2 B Bw' Uw' Bw

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay
2. *F' R U2 R U R F R2 F U'
*3. *D F2 U' F2 D2 U' L2 B2 U' B2 F2 R' F' R2 D R' D B R2 B' D'
*4. *L' Rw' R2 Uw B R Uw Rw D2 Uw R2 Uw2 Rw2 B D2 U2 L' B L2 Uw2 U2 Rw' D Uw U2 Fw' L' D' U F' Rw2 F2 D' R' U' F L2 Fw Uw F2
*5. *L2 R Bw' Dw' U Fw2 L' R Uw' U2 Bw2 F U L' Lw Rw' R2 Bw2 Fw Uw U2 Fw2 Dw R2 B' R2 B Bw' F' D2 F' Lw' D' Uw' Bw2 U L' Lw2 D Bw' U2 Lw' Fw F2 Rw R2 B' D2 B' Bw Fw' Uw' B F2 Lw Fw2 L2 F2 L2 Uw'
*6. *U' 3F2 2F D2 2U 2F' 2R 2U2 F' 3R 2R' B2 U' R' B' 2L 2R' U 2F 2R' 2D2 3U L2 2L' 3F 2R2 B 2D2 3U2 2L2 2D' 2L2 D 2R' 3F' R' 2B 2D 2U' 3R2 B' D2 2U' R D2 U' 2L' 2B2 3F2 2D2 U2 L2 2R' 2B2 3U' F' 2R' 3U' 3R' B2 3F' 2L' 3U F2 D' 3F D 2U' U2 2F2

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay
2. *R' F U2 F' U R U' F'
*3. *D' R2 D2 F2 D F2 L2 U' R2 B2 R' D' U' B2 U' B L' U2 R' B'
*4. *F Rw' Uw' Fw F Rw' Fw' F2 U2 R2 Uw' U' R' Uw' B2 L R2 F L D L U2 L D2 B D' Fw2 F Uw R U2 Rw D Fw U2 Fw' D L' B2 Fw'
*5. *Dw' Fw L D B' Dw Fw2 F' Dw Uw2 U2 L2 R2 F' Lw U2 Bw F2 Rw2 Fw' Dw2 B2 Lw Bw' F2 Lw R' Fw F' L' Rw' R Uw B' R' Uw2 U2 Bw2 Fw Uw B U L' Lw R' F Lw2 F Rw2 D2 Lw' Rw' Bw' Uw' U2 R F Lw2 Bw' F
*6. *2F' 3U' L 3R2 2R' R' 2U 2B2 R' U 2R' 2F2 D' 2L2 B 2B' 3U2 2U2 2L 3R 2R U2 3F2 3R' F2 D2 2R 3U' 3F2 L 2L 2R2 R 2U 2B' L 3R F2 U 3F F' 2L 3R' 2F' 2D2 B2 2U2 U' R' 3U 2R2 R 3U2 L2 2D' 2F2 2U' 3R2 B2 F 2R2 2D2 B' 3U' 3F2 D' 3U U' 3R2 U
*7. *L 2U U F2 L' 2L2 B 3F2 U2 3B F 3D' 2U' U' 3L2 B 2R2 B2 3D' 2B 3U 3B2 3F' 3U 2L' 3L' 3R2 3B 2L 3R2 2B 2L' R U B2 3L' 2F D2 B D 2L2 2U 2L2 3D' U 3R F2 3D' 2L B R2 2B 3D 3R2 U' 2F 2D R2 U 2L2 3R F 2U' R2 2F2 2U' B 2B' 2L2 2R' 2D2 2B' 3D' B 3U2 3B 3F2 D 2R2 B' F' U 2B2 2D' 3D B2 3L R 3F' 2D' R' 2U U2 R' U' 3R D2 2F 2R 2U'

*Clock
1. *UR2- DR1- DL2+ UL4+ U3- R6+ D0+ L3- ALL1+ y2 U1- R0+ D4+ L4- ALL4- DR
*2. *UR0+ DR2+ DL2+ UL2+ U6+ R3+ D4+ L2- ALL4- y2 U4- R5+ D2- L0+ ALL5- DR UL
*3. *UR5+ DR1+ DL2+ UL1- U0+ R1+ D0+ L1- ALL2- y2 U3+ R4- D2+ L2- ALL3- DR DL
*4. *UR2+ DR6+ DL3+ UL2- U3+ R5+ D1+ L3+ ALL5+ y2 U0+ R4- D4+ L3- ALL0+ UR DR DL UL
*5. *UR5- DR2+ DL4+ UL0+ U5- R4+ D1+ L0+ ALL1+ y2 U6+ R2- D2- L2+ ALL4- UR

*MegaMinx
1. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*3. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*5. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx
1. *U R' B L' R U B' U l' r' b
*2. *U R U L B U' R B l' r b u
*3. *U' B' R L' R B' L' U l r' b'
*4. *L B L R' L U' B L l' r' b'
*5. *U' L' B U' R U' L B' l r' b

*Square-1
1. *(1, -3) / (-1, 2) / (1, -2) / (-4, 2) / (1, -2) / (-4, -1) / (4, 1) / (3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 2)
*2. *(1, 3) / (5, -1) / (4, 1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (-1, 2) / (1, -2) / (-4, 0) / (3, 3) / (-1, 4) / (0, 2) / (-4, -4)
*3. *(1, 3) / (-4, -4) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (2, -1) / (4, 1) / (-4, 0) / (0, 3) / (3, 0) / (3, -2) / (0, -2) / (-1, -2)
*4. *(0, -1) / (3, 0) / (-5, 1) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (5, -1) / (1, 4) / (-4, -1) / (3, 1) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (-2, 0) / (-2, 0) / (0, -5) /
*5. *(6, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 2) / (0, 3) / (4, 1) / (5, -4) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, -2) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (4, 0) / (-1, 4) /

*Skewb
1. *U B R L' B' L' U B' L' B U'
*2. *L' R U' R U' R B L' B' U'
*3. *U B R' L' U' L' R B' U' B' U'
*4. *B L B R B R L B' U' B' U'
*5. *B' R' L' B R U B L R B' U'

*KiloMinx
1. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*2. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*3. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*4. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*5. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

*Mini Guildford
2. *R2 F' R2 F2 R' F' U R' U2
*3. *L2 B2 R2 D2 B2 U' R2 U' B2 U2 F2 L B' D B2 U' L U' L F' U'
*4. *Rw2 F2 L2 D' U2 Fw L2 U' Fw2 R2 Uw' U Rw' Fw L' F Uw Fw' R' F' U Fw' R2 Uw' U' R Uw U2 Fw2 Uw' F Rw R' Fw F L' Rw' U2 F L'
*5. *L2 R2 Uw2 U2 F D Lw' Rw' B' Dw' B' Bw Dw2 U2 Lw F D2 F' Dw' Uw' U' B Bw Fw2 U B' Fw Uw' Lw2 Uw2 Lw Uw' Lw D Lw D2 Dw F Uw2 Fw' L Rw' B' Fw' L Rw D' L Rw D R2 Bw' Dw2 U' Lw2 Bw Fw L Lw Dw
*OH. *U' R2 U2 R2 D2 U' L2 D' B2 U B F' L' F L2 D B2 L2 D2
*Clock. *UR1+ DR2- DL2- UL2- U5+ R1+ D2+ L1- ALL1+ y2 U6+ R6+ D2- L4+ ALL5- UR DR DL
*Mega. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*Pyra. *U' R L B' R B U' L r'
*Skewb. *B L B' R L U R' B' U' B' U'
*Square-1. *(1, 0) / (-1, -4) / (4, 1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, 5) / (3, -3) / (-2, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (0, 3) / (-5, 2) / (6, -4) / (-2, -1) /


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jun 5, 2018)

3BLD: DNF, DNF, 19.77 = 19.77


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jun 5, 2018)

2x2- (4.34), 3.6 , 3.59 , 4.08 , (3.2) = 3.76


----------



## Lux (Jun 6, 2018)

4x4- (1:22), 1:30.30, (2:05.77), 1:29.54, 1:32.29 = 1:30.71


----------



## Reprobate (Jun 6, 2018)

2x2 - (6.01), 9.34, (DNF), 11.15, 10.95 = 10.48
3x3 - 28.82, 28.02, 26.96, (31.51), (25.07) = 27.93
4x4 - (1:23.72), (1:34.58), 1:33.60, 1:28.32, 1:24.57
5x5 - (2:26.41), 2:30.22, 2:35.87, (2:44.30), 2:29.45 = 2:31.85


----------



## Ingka Elzonamka (Jun 7, 2018)

2x2x2:
1. 6.16
2. 10.39
3. 6.56
4. 5.28
5. 4.61
Ao5: 6.00

3x3x3:
1. 19.71
2. 15.10
3. 17.55
4. 20.20
5. 14.94
Ao5: 17.45

4x4x4:
1. 1:36.13
2. 1:52.85
3. 1:23.99
4. 1:16.21
5. 1:31.49
Ao5: 1:30.54

3x3x3 Blindfolded :
1. 1:11.71
2. DNF
3. DNF

3x3x3 One Handed :
1. 38.65
2. 33.88
3. 33.14
4. 31.10
5. 36.18
Ao5: 34.40


----------



## Petri Krzywacki (Jun 7, 2018)

2x2- 10.76, 9.59, (8.39), (10.81), 10.11 = 10.15

3x3- (25.73), (21.68), 23.21, 22.94, 25.21 = 23.78

4x4- 1:50.50, (1:28.86), 1:51.58, (1:55.52), 1:34.46 = 1:45.51

5x5- 4:08.70, 4:10.04, (3:31.90), 4:17.45, (4:22.80) = 4:12.06

3x3x3 One Handed- (1:07.34), 1:19.07, (1:23.50), 1:14.15, 1:11.57 = 1:14.93

2+3+4 Relay- 2:23.99

2+3+4+5 Relay- 6:19.67

MegaMinx- (4:16.40), 3:36.94, 3:28.88, (3:03.87), 3:16.92 = 3:27.58


----------



## Thom S. (Jun 8, 2018)

2x2:
9.43
9.41
8.62
7.62
9.87

3x3:
23.24
21.77
26.39
28.40
31.72

4x4:
2:31.87
3:04.13
3:19.01
2:49.35
3:17.66

Square-1:
14.80
16.33
14.19
19.84
18.77

OH:
53.33
57.74
53.92
56.61
56.23

2+3+4 Relay:
3:02.86


----------



## joshsailscga (Jun 8, 2018)

2x2: 5.31, 4.12, 4.07, 8.07, 4.20
3x3: 13.26, 15.75, 15.70+, 12.11, 13.14
4x4: 50.07, 48.86, 51.86+, 52.18+, 37.06
5x5: 1:31.62, 1:36.67, 1:29.24, 1:29.65, 1:25.92
2BLD: 1:02.59(c-pop), 24.35, DNF(42.43(c-pop)
3BLD: DNF(1:26.38), 1:28.94, DNF(1:23.07)(e-flip)
MBLD: 1/2(6:30.04)(6e)
OH: 26.31, 25.92, 24.09, 29.20, 21.50
MTS: DNF(1:33.94), DNF(1:32.03)(e-flip)
2-4: 1:13.73
2-5: 2:24.62


----------



## Clément B. (Jun 9, 2018)

2x2 : 6.15, (5.19), 5.72, 5.96, (6.56) = 5.94
3x3 : 19.21, (16.57), 19.16, 16.75, (21.13) = 18.37
4x4 : (1:10.68), 1:08.50, (1;01.16), 1:01.88, 1:09.66 = 1:06.68
Almost 2 sub-1 
234 Relay : 1:47.08
3x3 OH : 31.96, (35.08), 28.84, (26.88), 28.44 = 29.75


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 12, 2018)

Results for week 23: congrats to theDubDubJr, TommyC and Sean Hartman

I think this is a record in number of competitors, 181 .
(edit, ok then, next best)

*2x2x2*(141)

 1.51 georgescholey
 1.73 leomannen
 1.92 applezfall
 1.92 asacuber
 1.96 TommyC
 2.02 ExultantCarn
 2.11 asiahyoo1997
 2.15 TheDubDubJr
 2.17 Khairur Rachim
 2.43 lejitcuber
 2.49 [email protected]
 2.56 thecubingwizard
 2.94 mihnea3000
 2.95 jancsi02
 3.13 [email protected]
 3.15 Marcus Siu
 3.17 NoProblemCubing
 3.21 SloMoCubing
 3.22 CubicOreo
 3.26 JMHCubed
 3.35 2017LAMB06
 3.39 the super cuber
 3.42 Jscuber
 3.42 OriginalUsername
 3.42 Competition Cuber
 3.44 leudcfa
 3.51 Leo Annett
 3.55 Federico Da Fonseca
 3.55 RobinCube
 3.58 Duncan Bannon
 3.64 Skullush
 3.65 Jami Viljanen
 3.69 G2013
 3.73 tdm
 3.80 Shadowjockey
 3.80 cubeshepherd
 3.80 Katiedavies3103
 3.82 sigalig
 3.83 NathanaelCubes
 3.84 Cuberstache
 3.84 BradenTheMagician
 4.02 Assaf Shaham
 4.06 YaaniMani
 4.09 ichcubegern
 4.12 AidanNoogie
 4.16 CornerCutter
 4.20 Sean Hartman
 4.27 Elf
 4.27 Glomnipotent
 4.27 weatherman223
 4.32 speedcuber71
 4.36 DGCubes
 4.37 AdrianCubing
 4.38 Parker Z
 4.43 yghklvn
 4.44 miasponseller
 4.44 obelisk477
 4.46 Zman04
 4.46 OJ Cubing
 4.48 Moreno van Rooijen
 4.50 MCuber
 4.52 Elysian_Hunter
 4.54 joshsailscga
 4.55 dhafin
 4.59 [email protected]
 4.60 Underwatercuber
 4.60 TipsterTrickster
 4.61 oyyq99999
 4.63 abunickabhi
 4.68 Keenan Johnson
 4.71 tigermaxi
 4.71 CeeEhllCuber
 4.71 topppits
 4.74 typeman5
 4.76 EdubCubez
 4.76 The Blockhead
 4.78 trav1
 4.82 sam596
 4.85 begiuli65
 4.87 Ianwubby
 4.90 T1_M0
 4.90 tolgakantarci
 4.91 Rūdolfs
 4.98 MartinN13
 5.02 Casper
 5.07 Kris Gonnella
 5.08 whatshisbucket
 5.10 buzzteam4
 5.11 Dylan Swarts
 5.16 Ghost Cuber
 5.19 ComputerGuy365
 5.22 AhmetYG
 5.34 CubingRF
 5.46 swankfukinc
 5.50 xyzzy
 5.55 Oatch
 5.63 Lewis
 5.63 MattP98
 5.63 Bogdan
 5.77 ican97
 5.93 InlandEmpireCuber
 5.94 Clément B.
 6.00 Ingka Elzonamka
 6.09 Rubiksdude4144
 6.39 Ali161102
 6.44 Sue Doenim
 6.56 SpartanSailor
 6.62 James Behrle
 6.63 vorherrscher
 6.73 epride17
 6.76 Xauxage
 6.76 JL Cubing
 6.77 WillyTheWizard
 6.83 [email protected]
 7.56 theos
 7.67 Deri Nata Wijaya
 7.76 Bubbagrub
 7.83 thunderbell cuber
 7.99 Alex Benham
 8.02 kumato
 8.30 Mikael weiss
 8.58 dschieses
 8.81 Caleb
 9.01 can
 9.07 Mike Hughey
 9.13 Theo Leinad
 9.15 Thom S.
 9.61 GTregay
 10.00 NoProblemCuber
 10.15 Petri Krzywacki
 10.48 Reprobate
 11.30 dnguyen2204
 11.45 Ecuasamurai
 12.20 Schmizee
 12.44 V.Kochergin
 12.62 Jacck
 16.37 BerserkFrog
 17.04 PnknHead
 23.45 MatsBergsten
 27.16 ShyFoxz
 DNF meekrose
*3x3x3 *(158)

 7.76 georgescholey
 7.84 Khairur Rachim
 7.88 asiahyoo1997
 7.93 lejitcuber
 9.23 OriginalUsername
 9.36 mihnea3000
 9.38 [email protected]
 9.40 the super cuber
 9.45 thecubingwizard
 9.53 jancsi02
 9.60 TheDubDubJr
 9.85 Elf
 10.02 ichcubegern
 10.04 DGCubes
 10.09 speedcuber71
 10.18 jtcubes
 10.21 Sean Hartman
 10.34 Skullush
 10.37 applezfall
 10.41 TommyC
 10.56 ExultantCarn
 10.57 AidanNoogie
 10.62 DhruvA
 10.67 asacuber
 10.85 [email protected]
 10.86 typeman5
 10.89 Federico Da Fonseca
 10.90 Shadowjockey
 10.94 miasponseller
 11.07 Competition Cuber
 11.08 tdm
 11.22 2017LAMB06
 11.27 Leo Annett
 11.62 Keroma12
 11.66 SloMoCubing
 11.67 [email protected]
 11.67 MCuber
 11.77 Katiedavies3103
 11.78 E-Cuber
 11.82 Underwatercuber
 11.84 G2013
 11.87 Jscuber
 11.96 Cuberstache
 11.99 Marcus Siu
 12.01 sam596
 12.15 Zman04
 12.29 Keenan Johnson
 12.30 Armenian cuber
 12.48 obelisk477
 12.54 cubeshepherd
 12.64 CubicOreo
 12.67 Slushy Cuber YT
 12.72 yghklvn
 12.73 TSTwist
 12.79 FaLoL
 12.91 Ianwubby
 12.93 Parker Z
 13.05 Glomnipotent
 13.13 RobinCube
 13.13 abunickabhi
 13.42 tolgakantarci
 13.42 NoProblemCubing
 13.46 leomannen
 13.58 sigalig
 13.60 tigermaxi
 13.65 BradenTheMagician
 13.88 oyyq99999
 13.92 begiuli65
 13.96 ComputerGuy365
 13.99 Rubiksdude4144
 14.03 joshsailscga
 14.28 ican97
 14.52 Elysian_Hunter
 14.53 NathanaelCubes
 14.56 MattP98
 14.64 leudcfa
 14.72 AhmetYG
 14.72 PotatoesAreUs
 14.89 AdrianCubing
 15.01 buzzteam4
 15.09 TipsterTrickster
 15.20 Jami Viljanen
 15.44 dhafin
 15.59 speedcube.insta
 15.69 [email protected]
 15.71 kji269
 15.76 mrjames113083
 15.85 xyzzy
 15.85 topppits
 15.88 Dylan Swarts
 15.94 weatherman223
 16.02 swankfukinc
 16.15 CornerCutter
 16.16 Sixstringcal
 16.19 OJ Cubing
 16.25 CeeEhllCuber
 16.26 elimescube
 16.39 Assaf Shaham
 16.45 whatshisbucket
 16.71 The Blockhead
 17.21 epride17
 17.32 Rūdolfs
 17.32 Xauxage
 17.43 vorherrscher
 17.45 Ingka Elzonamka
 17.46 trav1
 17.47 JMHCubed
 17.48 motionglitch
 17.65 Oatch
 17.68 Bogdan
 17.83 Moreno van Rooijen
 18.37 aybuck37
 18.37 Clément B.
 18.85 Ali161102
 19.10 YaaniMani
 19.17 kumato
 19.26 EdubCubez
 19.34 MartinN13
 19.34 Deri Nata Wijaya
 19.52 Sue Doenim
 19.69 Ghost Cuber
 19.86 James Behrle
 20.22 az897
 20.64 InlandEmpireCuber
 20.81 Casper
 21.33 Mike Hughey
 21.42 theos
 21.51 Kris Gonnella
 21.74 dnguyen2204
 21.75 bhavesh chouhan
 22.08 xbrandationx
 22.85 Lewis
 23.79 Petri Krzywacki
 23.87 GTregay
 23.90 JL Cubing
 24.18 TigaJun
 24.23 Bubbagrub
 25.27 SpartanSailor
 25.68 Mikael weiss
 25.68 can
 25.96 One Wheel
 26.01 Thom S.
 26.90 Ecuasamurai
 27.93 Reprobate
 28.34 Theo Leinad
 28.41 WillyTheWizard
 28.94 CubingRF
 30.67 Schmizee
 32.77 WoowyBaby
 33.31 Aaron C
 33.38 Jacck
 33.69 Alex Benham
 34.95 dschieses
 35.51 Seattle Thunder
 37.13 MatsBergsten
 37.35 V.Kochergin
 43.07 Koustubh2006
 44.15 thunderbell cuber
*4x4x4*(117)

 30.15 asiahyoo1997
 35.35 thecubingwizard
 35.65 Khairur Rachim
 35.88 georgescholey
 35.97 Elf
 36.25 jancsi02
 37.25 ichcubegern
 38.82 FaLoL
 39.47 Shadowjockey
 39.65 mihnea3000
 39.70 Sean Hartman
 39.79 TheDubDubJr
 39.89 oyyq99999
 40.02 OriginalUsername
 41.06 tdm
 41.74 TommyC
 42.33 G2013
 42.38 DhruvA
 43.23 [email protected]
 44.07 AidanNoogie
 44.23 [email protected]
 45.20 MCuber
 45.92 CubicOreo
 46.27 Keenan Johnson
 47.10 DGCubes
 47.11 Skullush
 48.21 sigalig
 48.27 Underwatercuber
 48.65 Marcus Siu
 48.91 BradenTheMagician
 49.63 Ianwubby
 49.83 Kit Clement
 50.26 joshsailscga
 50.28 xyzzy
 50.33 abunickabhi
 51.16 Katiedavies3103
 51.16 Jscuber
 51.34 2017LAMB06
 52.15 leomannen
 52.19 typeman5
 53.49 sqAree
 54.33 E-Cuber
 54.34 OJ Cubing
 54.69 Elysian_Hunter
 55.42 ComputerGuy365
 56.32 obelisk477
 56.48 SloMoCubing
 56.48 Leo Annett
 56.98 MattP98
 56.99 ican97
 57.00 begiuli65
 57.74 The Blockhead
 57.90 leudcfa
 57.92 Glomnipotent
 58.20 sam596
 58.70 mrjames113083
 58.73 applezfall
 59.42 buzzteam4
 59.94 tolgakantarci
 1:00.05 cubeshepherd
 1:00.19 TipsterTrickster
 1:00.45 CornerCutter
 1:01.27 Emir Yusuf
 1:01.81 swankfukinc
 1:02.88 PotatoesAreUs
 1:04.97 epride17
 1:05.12 kji269
 1:05.28 Zman04
 1:06.42 Jami Viljanen
 1:06.48 [email protected]
 1:06.66 Rūdolfs
 1:07.23 Dylan Swarts
 1:07.44 NoProblemCubing
 1:07.50 tigermaxi
 1:07.67 Casper
 1:07.67 trav1
 1:08.28 Clément B.
 1:10.28 Bogdan
 1:11.00 elimescube
 1:11.84 topppits
 1:13.85 Assaf Shaham
 1:14.10 yghklvn
 1:14.23 weatherman223
 1:17.26 AhmetYG
 1:18.26 AdrianCubing
 1:21.03 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:21.51 Ghost Cuber
 1:24.07 kumato
 1:25.20 Mike Hughey
 1:25.28 Bubbagrub
 1:25.61 SpartanSailor
 1:26.42 motionglitch
 1:28.83 Reprobate
 1:29.94 Moreno van Rooijen
 1:30.54 Ingka Elzonamka
 1:30.68 dnguyen2204
 1:30.71 Lux
 1:31.53 theos
 1:33.78 EdubCubez
 1:37.27 GTregay
 1:40.62 JMHCubed
 1:45.51 Petri Krzywacki
 1:47.56 vorherrscher
 1:49.39 Ali161102
 1:53.66 MatsBergsten
 1:57.16 CeeEhllCuber
 1:59.87 Jacck
 2:06.63 Ecuasamurai
 2:22.36 can
 2:24.10 Schmizee
 2:32.05 Theo Leinad
 2:40.44 TigaJun
 2:46.32 Mikael weiss
 2:59.34 dschieses
 3:03.71 Thom S.
 3:11.49 BerserkFrog
 DNF meekrose
*5x5x5*(72)

 54.01 asiahyoo1997
 1:02.54 Sean Hartman
 1:09.36 georgescholey
 1:09.86 thecubingwizard
 1:10.87 Khairur Rachim
 1:11.71 Elf
 1:13.49 ichcubegern
 1:13.51 TheDubDubJr
 1:17.78 mihnea3000
 1:20.27 TommyC
 1:21.30 G2013
 1:21.46 Shadowjockey
 1:21.68 oyyq99999
 1:22.86 Skullush
 1:24.99 OriginalUsername
 1:27.71 DhruvA
 1:27.74 AidanNoogie
 1:28.28 Katiedavies3103
 1:28.49 jancsi02
 1:28.51 abunickabhi
 1:30.14 Keroma12
 1:30.17 joshsailscga
 1:30.89 Marcus Siu
 1:33.48 MCuber
 1:34.89 sigalig
 1:35.33 Ianwubby
 1:37.10 Keenan Johnson
 1:37.60 tdm
 1:37.91 CubicOreo
 1:38.46 Glomnipotent
 1:38.62 xyzzy
 1:39.38 Jscuber
 1:41.69 elimescube
 1:43.15 PotatoesAreUs
 1:45.44 Leo Annett
 1:48.26 OJ Cubing
 1:48.35 SloMoCubing
 1:49.07 leudcfa
 1:52.29 obelisk477
 1:53.14 ican97
 1:53.83 trav1
 1:54.13 BradenTheMagician
 1:56.50 The Blockhead
 1:58.65 buzzteam4
 1:59.04 MattP98
 2:00.36 begiuli65
 2:00.51 leomannen
 2:03.97 [email protected]
 2:04.01 cubeshepherd
 2:10.70 Dylan Swarts
 2:13.85 Bogdan
 2:19.72 swankfukinc
 2:21.67 Casper
 2:22.59 Rūdolfs
 2:26.23 Jami Viljanen
 2:28.55 topppits
 2:31.85 Reprobate
 2:39.94 yghklvn
 2:47.08 kumato
 2:48.20 InlandEmpireCuber
 2:48.50 theos
 2:51.08 GTregay
 2:55.97 Mike Hughey
 3:02.32 Ali161102
 3:02.87 Assaf Shaham
 3:05.52 Jacck
 3:23.94 kji269
 3:46.20 SpartanSailor
 3:46.49 MatsBergsten
 3:56.90 Mikael weiss
 4:12.06 Petri Krzywacki
 DNF CornerCutter
*6x6x6*(51)

 1:42.39 asiahyoo1997
 1:56.68 lejitcuber
 2:04.89 TheDubDubJr
 2:07.40 Sean Hartman
 2:10.65 thecubingwizard
 2:10.66 Shadowjockey
 2:30.20 ichcubegern
 2:33.57 TommyC
 2:37.19 AidanNoogie
 2:43.14 oyyq99999
 2:48.48 Skullush
 2:49.53 Keroma12
 2:50.99 OriginalUsername
 2:58.10 Katiedavies3103
 2:58.69 sigalig
 3:01.68 Ianwubby
 3:02.77 G2013
 3:03.84 abunickabhi
 3:05.14 cuber3141592
 3:05.81 xyzzy
 3:10.48 DGCubes
 3:17.15 Marcus Siu
 3:20.22 CubicOreo
 3:29.92 Parker Z
 3:30.24 Kit Clement
 3:30.78 The Blockhead
 3:30.89 Glomnipotent
 3:31.07 Jscuber
 3:31.89 cubeshepherd
 3:48.77 buzzteam4
 4:03.52 swankfukinc
 4:07.03 elimescube
 4:12.65 begiuli65
 4:23.41 MattP98
 4:24.49 obelisk477
 4:28.74 Dylan Swarts
 4:40.16 trav1
 4:43.50 sam596
 5:00.78 Rūdolfs
 5:08.85 theos
 5:10.16 Jacck
 5:21.04 RyuKagamine
 5:31.40 Mike Hughey
 5:33.22 GTregay
 5:39.45 One Wheel
 5:48.10 yghklvn
 5:52.83 Jami Viljanen
 6:13.10 Ghost Cuber
 6:17.02 topppits
 7:37.88 MatsBergsten
 8:18.41 SpartanSailor
*7x7x7*(31)

 2:58.73 lejitcuber
 3:05.59 TheDubDubJr
 3:05.64 Sean Hartman
 3:22.76 ichcubegern
 3:27.70 Shadowjockey
 3:38.73 TommyC
 4:34.15 Katiedavies3103
 4:35.11 xyzzy
 4:47.02 CubicOreo
 4:49.07 OriginalUsername
 5:11.97 Marcus Siu
 5:16.01 cuber3141592
 5:19.58 The Blockhead
 5:24.05 Jscuber
 5:34.85 begiuli65
 5:56.25 Glomnipotent
 5:57.44 cubeshepherd
 6:15.65 buzzteam4
 6:38.51 MattP98
 7:04.94 RyuKagamine
 7:40.54 Jacck
 7:56.34 yghklvn
 8:00.99 Mike Hughey
 8:11.31 theos
 8:31.49 GTregay
 9:06.49 Jami Viljanen
11:12.76 topppits
 DNF Elf
 DNF thecubingwizard
 DNF AidanNoogie
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 one handed*(105)

 13.01 tdm
 13.06 Khairur Rachim
 13.82 asiahyoo1997
 14.17 georgescholey
 14.19 Sean Hartman
 16.16 TommyC
 16.17 tolgakantarci
 16.36 CubicOreo
 16.39 thecubingwizard
 17.66 TheDubDubJr
 17.68 ichcubegern
 18.21 Cuberstache
 18.25 asacuber
 18.26 jancsi02
 18.50 2017LAMB06
 18.85 OriginalUsername
 19.16 typeman5
 19.21 Jscuber
 19.35 Sixstringcal
 20.42 AidanNoogie
 20.43 applezfall
 20.60 Leo Annett
 20.62 Shadowjockey
 20.65 abunickabhi
 20.72 BradenTheMagician
 21.06 Slushy Cuber YT
 21.71 leomannen
 21.74 DGCubes
 21.84 SloMoCubing
 21.97 sigalig
 22.04 AhmetYG
 22.22 Skullush
 22.31 NoProblemCubing
 22.61 speedcuber71
 22.98 Marcus Siu
 24.03 xyzzy
 24.37 [email protected]
 24.39 AdrianCubing
 24.65 Glomnipotent
 24.96 Keroma12
 25.32 yghklvn
 25.44 joshsailscga
 25.56 oyyq99999
 25.61 NathanaelCubes
 25.73 MCuber
 26.47 begiuli65
 26.71 cubeshepherd
 26.72 muchacho
 27.43 MattP98
 27.97 Katiedavies3103
  28.14 MartinN13
 28.35 speedcube.insta
 28.63 OJ Cubing
 29.36 Ianwubby
 29.43 obelisk477
 29.57 mrjames113083
 29.61 Armenian cuber
 29.65 G2013
 29.75 Clément B.
 29.82 Underwatercuber
 31.57 weatherman223
 31.64 tigermaxi
 32.14 YaaniMani
 32.25 Bogdan
 32.49 Zman04
 32.56 CornerCutter
 32.66 ican97
 32.74 buzzteam4
 33.86 [email protected]
 34.03 leudcfa
 34.29 swankfukinc
 34.30 The Blockhead
 34.40 Ingka Elzonamka
 34.50 Rūdolfs
 36.81 E-Cuber
 38.34 Moreno van Rooijen
 38.51 Dylan Swarts
 40.19 epride17
 40.54 Jami Viljanen
 43.17 trav1
 45.31 Bubbagrub
 45.49 InlandEmpireCuber
 46.81 RyuKagamine
 47.15 Mike Hughey
 47.81 vorherrscher
 48.40 Casper
 48.79 Deri Nata Wijaya
 51.66 CeeEhllCuber
 51.67 kumato
 51.74 JMHCubed
 53.83 Assaf Shaham
 55.59 Thom S.
 58.27 Jacck
 58.80 Ali161102
 59.99 Schmizee
 1:01.32 Ghost Cuber
 1:08.33 WillyTheWizard
 1:09.03 JL Cubing
 1:10.54 Kris Gonnella
 1:14.64 TigaJun
 1:14.93 Petri Krzywacki
 1:16.81 SpartanSailor
 1:22.39 Mikael weiss
 1:29.34 can
 DNF EdubCubez
*3x3 with feet*(16)

 28.30 TommyC
 57.69 BradenTheMagician
 58.46 AdrianCubing
 58.71 Sean Hartman
 1:04.52 TheDubDubJr
 1:05.47 SloMoCubing
 1:15.29 MartinN13
 1:29.21 OriginalUsername
 1:33.36 Shadowjockey
 1:49.30 cubeshepherd
 1:54.81 ichcubegern
 2:03.21 Mike Hughey
 2:12.86 abunickabhi
 2:16.20 MattP98
 2:39.80 Rūdolfs
 4:00.22 MCuber
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(60)

 4.25 Khairur Rachim
 5.78 applezfall
 5.82 georgescholey
 6.46 leomannen
 7.18 asacuber
 7.92 TommyC
 8.45 sigalig
 8.64 cubeshepherd
 9.13 ican97
 9.19 TheDubDubJr
 10.58 abunickabhi
 13.00 OJ Cubing
 13.03 Cuberstache
 13.34 Mike Hughey
 13.81 ExultantCarn
 14.71 T1_M0
 15.30 G2013
 15.53 Sean Hartman
 16.14 Shadowjockey
 17.25 Xauxage
 17.90 OriginalUsername
 18.59 Skullush
 19.67 MattP98
 21.21 TipsterTrickster
 22.43 dhafin
 22.43 MatsBergsten
 24.35 joshsailscga
 24.50 Deri Nata Wijaya
 26.52 oyyq99999
 27.45 tdm
 27.87 CubicOreo
 31.85 Casper
 32.36 2017LAMB06
 32.51 BradenTheMagician
 34.73 buzzteam4
 34.80 YaaniMani
 36.06 NoProblemCubing
 37.02 Glomnipotent
 37.26 Jami Viljanen
 38.13 Oatch
 40.56 InlandEmpireCuber
 41.04 Dylan Swarts
 42.70 Bogdan
 44.20 Moreno van Rooijen
 49.94 whatshisbucket
 52.06 AdrianCubing
 56.25 Marcus Siu
 59.45 MCuber
 1:06.21 Katiedavies3103
 1:10.87 Ali161102
 1:13.18 ichcubegern
 1:24.20 Jacck
 1:26.58 dnguyen2204
 1:47.37 Theo Leinad
 3:22.24 Rūdolfs
 3:51.90 Mikael weiss
 DNF JMHCubed
 DNF yghklvn
 DNF NathanaelCubes
 DNF theos
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(50)

 19.77 Daniel Lin
 24.54 G2013
 27.31 sigalig
 30.65 pinser
 31.62 YY
 32.34 abunickabhi
 36.46 TommyC
 37.97 ican97
 52.88 dhafin
 1:02.34 Skullush
 1:03.65 Deri Nata Wijaya
 1:11.71 Ingka Elzonamka
 1:14.02 tdm
 1:22.76 cubeshepherd
 1:23.26 oyyq99999
 1:25.65 Keenan Johnson
 1:28.94 joshsailscga
 1:35.24 MatsBergsten
 1:35.96 Sean Hartman
 1:36.21 ichcubegern
 1:41.54 Mike Hughey
 1:59.51 MattP98
 2:14.09 obelisk477
 2:39.33 Glomnipotent
 2:43.81 TipsterTrickster
 2:44.95 2017LAMB06
 3:16.95 buzzteam4
 3:55.95 Dylan Swarts
 4:06.81 Jacck
 4:07.90 tolgakantarci
 4:23.05 Casper
 4:36.40 Katiedavies3103
 4:46.37 topppits
 DNF BradenTheMagician
 DNF georgescholey
 DNF dschieses
 DNF Theo Leinad
 DNF leudcfa
 DNF MCuber
 DNF NathanaelCubes
 DNF OJ Cubing
 DNF dnguyen2204
 DNF Shadowjockey
 DNF Mikael weiss
 DNF CubicOreo
 DNF theos
 DNF weatherman223
 DNF FaLoL
 DNF ComputerGuy365
 DNF elimescube
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(21)

 2:25.57 sigalig
 3:58.71 TommyC
 6:48.58 Mike Hughey
 6:57.31 MatsBergsten
 9:50.66 Deri Nata Wijaya
 9:58.16 Jacck
10:06.76 dhafin
10:17.07 ComputerGuy365
10:36.69 Skullush
12:16.72 cubeshepherd
16:25.24 tdm
29:19.44 elimescube
 DNF MattP98
 DNF abunickabhi
 DNF Glomnipotent
 DNF leudcfa
 DNF 2017LAMB06
 DNF oyyq99999
 DNF G2013
 DNF ichcubegern
 DNF the super cuber
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(14)

 4:20.94 sigalig
 5:50.45 abunickabhi
 7:23.52 the super cuber
11:36.41 Mike Hughey
15:23.90 Jacck
25:39.45 cubeshepherd
 DNF Glomnipotent
 DNF OJ Cubing
 DNF T1_M0
 DNF Deri Nata Wijaya
 DNF CyanSandwich
 DNF ComputerGuy365
 DNF sam596
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(7)

10:10.92 sigalig
 DNF cubeshepherd
 DNF Glomnipotent
 DNF Jacck
 DNF G2013
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Mike Hughey
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(4)

 DNF sigalig
 DNF Jacck
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Mike Hughey
*3x3 Multi blind*(20)

30 40/50 (60:00)  the super cuber
28 37/46 (60:00)  sigalig
21 23/25 (49:31)  pinser
17 18/19 (59:27)  Deri Nata Wijaya
8 9/10 (52:27)  Jacck
7 9/11 (56:28)  cubeshepherd
7 9/11 (57:16)  MattP98
5 6/7 (30:08)  MatsBergsten
5 5/5 (35:28)  elimescube
5 6/7 (48:38)  sam596
4 4/4 (28:12)  Mike Hughey
3 4/5 ( 6:12)  abunickabhi
2 2/2 (16:22)  buzzteam4
0 2/4 (21:59)  BradenTheMagician
0 5/10 (44:39)  ichcubegern
DNF 1/2 ( 1:19)  TommyC
DNF 1/2 ( 6:30)  joshsailscga
DNF 1/4 (19:19)  MCuber
DNF 0/3 (19:26)  leudcfa
DNF 4/12 (60:00)  Sean Hartman
*3x3 Match the scramble*(33)

 32.54 thecubingwizard
 33.20 sigalig
 33.34 V.Kochergin
 41.07 speedcuber71
 45.14 ichcubegern
 46.09 speedcube.insta
 48.58 TheDubDubJr
 51.61 cubeshepherd
 52.10 lejitcuber
 52.65 Shadowjockey
 54.18 Marcus Siu
 58.63 TommyC
 1:06.70 YY
 1:12.39 abunickabhi
 1:17.88 The Blockhead
 1:23.58 Mike Hughey
 1:28.28 oyyq99999
 1:36.62 Sean Hartman
 1:46.40 swankfukinc
 1:54.94 Moreno van Rooijen
 1:57.42 Slushy Cuber YT
 1:59.08 Dylan Swarts
 2:11.18 MattP98
 2:26.29 SloMoCubing
 2:27.41 Jami Viljanen
 2:40.28 theos
 2:40.38 Skullush
 5:52.22 Katiedavies3103
 DNF joshsailscga
 DNF G2013
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Casper
 DNF Ali161102
*2-3-4 Relay*(81)

 45.91 georgescholey
 48.08 G2013
 49.41 Khairur Rachim
 49.87 [email protected]
 49.96 thecubingwizard
 52.68 jancsi02
 53.99 ichcubegern
 55.18 Sean Hartman
 55.76 OriginalUsername
 56.37 TommyC
 57.42 Shadowjockey
 58.83 DGCubes
 59.15 TheDubDubJr
 59.43 asacuber
 1:01.87 AidanNoogie
 1:03.23 CubicOreo
 1:05.28 Glomnipotent
 1:06.64 tdm
 1:07.29 Ianwubby
 1:07.83 abunickabhi
 1:07.84 Marcus Siu
 1:08.66 2017LAMB06
 1:09.27 obelisk477
 1:09.51 oyyq99999
 1:10.64 SloMoCubing
 1:10.95 Jscuber
 1:12.81 Skullush
 1:13.73 joshsailscga
 1:15.42 OJ Cubing
 1:16.29 Leo Annett
 1:16.86 TipsterTrickster
 1:17.38 MCuber
 1:17.47 Katiedavies3103
 1:17.59 xyzzy
 1:18.64 cubeshepherd
 1:19.76 BradenTheMagician
 1:21.59 tolgakantarci
 1:21.64 epride17
 1:22.24 MattP98
 1:23.56 Elysian_Hunter
 1:26.71 begiuli65
 1:26.93 swankfukinc
 1:27.44 Bogdan
 1:27.73 sam596
 1:29.24 PotatoesAreUs
 1:30.18 tigermaxi
 1:30.97 Jami Viljanen
 1:31.74 yghklvn
 1:32.87 kumato
 1:36.04 [email protected]
 1:36.40 CornerCutter
 1:37.09 Casper
 1:37.49 Rūdolfs
 1:37.61 The Blockhead
 1:37.99 NoProblemCubing
 1:38.90 weatherman223
 1:39.93 buzzteam4
 1:40.60 Dylan Swarts
 1:41.21 Zman04
 1:41.58 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:45.34 AhmetYG
 1:47.08 Clément B.
 1:47.35 trav1
 1:53.11 Assaf Shaham
 1:53.41 AdrianCubing
 1:59.43 dhafin
 2:03.88 GTregay
 2:08.76 JMHCubed
 2:09.18 Ali161102
 2:11.02 theos
 2:11.66 vorherrscher
 2:19.19 Mike Hughey
 2:23.99 Petri Krzywacki
 2:28.45 Caleb
 2:47.03 Ecuasamurai
 2:49.58 Mikael weiss
 2:51.99 Alex Benham
 3:02.86 Thom S.
 3:24.04 Jacck
 3:27.61 Kris Gonnella
 3:28.26 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(49)

 1:59.25 Khairur Rachim
 2:08.71 TheDubDubJr
 2:08.85 Sean Hartman
 2:10.31 Shadowjockey
 2:15.01 OriginalUsername
 2:18.29 ichcubegern
 2:19.74 abunickabhi
 2:23.42 TommyC
 2:24.62 joshsailscga
 2:27.98 AidanNoogie
 2:30.03 oyyq99999
 2:31.28 G2013
 2:34.87 Skullush
 2:42.90 Marcus Siu
 2:42.94 CubicOreo
 2:48.37 Katiedavies3103
 2:52.96 tdm
 2:55.41 begiuli65
 2:55.79 obelisk477
 2:58.43 Jscuber
 3:01.19 OJ Cubing
 3:05.85 TipsterTrickster
 3:06.23 Glomnipotent
 3:08.16 xyzzy
 3:11.46 cubeshepherd
 3:12.74 MattP98
 3:17.39 BradenTheMagician
 3:21.85 PotatoesAreUs
 3:23.59 buzzteam4
 3:24.70 The Blockhead
 3:36.49 [email protected]
 3:37.79 swankfukinc
 3:39.66 Dylan Swarts
 3:44.27 CornerCutter
 3:44.49 epride17
 3:47.63 Bogdan
 3:55.69 Rūdolfs
 3:58.16 trav1
 4:05.73 Casper
 4:18.56 Jami Viljanen
 4:33.29 yghklvn
 4:45.28 Assaf Shaham
 4:58.46 theos
 5:03.14 Ali161102
 5:13.88 Mike Hughey
 5:52.83 Jacck
 6:14.94 GTregay
 6:19.67 Petri Krzywacki
 7:29.35 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(26)

 4:05.58 Sean Hartman
 4:07.29 TheDubDubJr
 4:25.23 ichcubegern
 4:33.78 Shadowjockey
 5:10.50 OriginalUsername
 5:30.19 abunickabhi
 5:49.48 xyzzy
 6:18.24 Marcus Siu
 6:20.48 cubeshepherd
 6:29.85 The Blockhead
 6:37.13 Katiedavies3103
 6:55.06 Jscuber
 7:07.68 Glomnipotent
 7:17.70 begiuli65
 7:25.50 PotatoesAreUs
 8:12.46 Dylan Swarts
 8:17.45 swankfukinc
 8:27.50 Jami Viljanen
 8:51.88 buzzteam4
 9:35.44 theos
10:25.57 GTregay
10:46.98 yghklvn
10:47.73 Jacck
12:19.74 Ali161102
12:23.78 Mike Hughey
13:14.46 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(20)

 7:31.11 Sean Hartman
 7:35.91 TheDubDubJr
 7:55.78 ichcubegern
 8:10.17 Shadowjockey
10:07.10 OriginalUsername
10:26.80 abunickabhi
10:48.04 Katiedavies3103
12:12.69 The Blockhead
12:30.71 cubeshepherd
13:00.59 Glomnipotent
13:02.31 begiuli65
13:59.65 buzzteam4
14:52.01 swankfukinc
17:49.37 theos
18:41.59 yghklvn
18:42.11 Jacck
19:17.66 GTregay
19:19.80 Mike Hughey
19:59.58 Jami Viljanen
 DNF xyzzy
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(31)

27 sigalig
29 theos
29 Jacck
29 Bubbagrub
29 TheDubDubJr
32 Shadowjockey
32 thecubingwizard
33 Bogdan
35 ichcubegern
36 mutlu ozcelebi
37 georgescholey
37 cubeshepherd
38 Mike Hughey
39 Cuberstache
40 Sue Doenim
40 Sean Hartman
41 yghklvn
44 tolgakantarci
44 abunickabhi
49 mrjames113083
52 MCuber
53 Jami Viljanen
54 Mikael weiss
56 BradenTheMagician
57 Kris Gonnella
58 NoProblemCubing
60 Schmizee
68 InlandEmpireCuber
72 The Blockhead
DNF  Theo Leinad
DNF  Attila
*Skewb*(91)

 2.16 georgescholey
 2.96 Federico Da Fonseca
 3.87 Kris Gonnella
 3.88 JMHCubed
 3.94 TheDubDubJr
 4.07 Marcus Siu
 4.10 TommyC
 4.15 asacuber
 4.32 Sean Hartman
 4.35 CubicOreo
 4.44 leomannen
 4.45 applezfall
 4.56 DhruvA
 4.62 [email protected]
 4.65 Katiedavies3103
 4.70 MCuber
 4.80 thecubingwizard
 4.87 SloMoCubing
 4.90 trav1
 5.12 EdubCubez
 5.15 Leo Annett
 5.24 DGCubes
 5.30 MartinN13
 5.38 cubeshepherd
 5.44 oliviervlcube
 5.58 Khairur Rachim
 5.65 OriginalUsername
 5.69 sam596
 5.73 MattP98
 5.78 weatherman223
 5.86 ichcubegern
 6.00 TipsterTrickster
 6.00 CornerCutter
 6.05 mihnea3000
 6.10 Elf
 6.23 AidanNoogie
 6.35 G2013
 6.46 Shadowjockey
 6.55 BradenTheMagician
 6.58 leudcfa
 6.61 ComputerGuy365
 6.93 tigermaxi
 7.03 CeeEhllCuber
 7.05 whatshisbucket
 7.09 Underwatercuber
 7.15 RobinCube
 7.55 Jami Viljanen
 7.70 Assaf Shaham
 7.78 dschieses
 7.82 Skullush
 7.90 oyyq99999
 7.90 Parker Z
 8.11 Ghost Cuber
 8.20 Keenan Johnson
 8.24 Xauxage
 8.41 Bogdan
 8.42 jancsi02
 8.49 Rūdolfs
 8.61 [email protected]
 9.07 buzzteam4
 9.07 InlandEmpireCuber
 9.25 Bubbagrub
 9.39 NoProblemCubing
 9.69 miasponseller
 10.36 Mike Hughey
 10.46 OJ Cubing
 10.69 Zman04
 10.91 Lewis
 10.96 theos
 11.09 topppits
 11.28 swankfukinc
 11.31 dhafin
 11.53 Ianwubby
 12.36 Mikael weiss
 12.59 Cuberstache
 12.88 JL Cubing
 13.23 typeman5
 13.66 kumato
 14.35 Dylan Swarts
 14.43 Casper
 14.78 yghklvn
 15.19 NathanaelCubes
 15.92 RyuKagamine
 16.16 YaaniMani
 16.95 Jacck
 17.05 Keroma12
 17.51 Ali161102
 21.84 WillyTheWizard
 23.29 Glomnipotent
 28.46 MatsBergsten
 34.06 meekrose
*Clock*(42)

 6.43 Underwatercuber
 6.64 sam596
 7.51 TheDubDubJr
 8.67 buzzteam4
 8.85 MartinN13
 8.87 PotatoesAreUs
 8.92 TommyC
 9.00 Katiedavies3103
 9.16 tdm
 10.00 Sean Hartman
 10.51 MCuber
 10.69 TipsterTrickster
 12.13 Shadowjockey
 12.39 cubeshepherd
 12.63 Marcus Siu
 12.72 OJ Cubing
 12.93 MattP98
 13.12 oyyq99999
 13.29 BradenTheMagician
 13.31 Cuberstache
 13.81 OriginalUsername
 14.05 The Blockhead
 14.30 Rubiksdude4144
 14.39 Skullush
 14.82 InlandEmpireCuber
 15.40 Ianwubby
 15.46 RyuKagamine
 16.33 Bubbagrub
 16.50 weatherman223
 16.90 AdrianCubing
 18.41 sigalig
 18.59 mrjames113083
 18.73 ichcubegern
 19.41 CubicOreo
 20.22 Mike Hughey
 23.60 obelisk477
 25.47 Jami Viljanen
 26.20 CornerCutter
 27.39 swankfukinc
 51.40 topppits
 1:16.34 Mikael weiss
 DNF ican97
*Pyraminx*(94)

 2.44 applezfall
 2.88 DGCubes
 3.03 RobinCube
 3.16 NoProblemCubing
 3.24 lejitcuber
 3.76 Ghost Cuber
 3.81 Federico Da Fonseca
 4.01 aybuck37
 4.09 MartinN13
 4.19 CornerCutter
 4.29 mihnea3000
 4.31 thecubingwizard
 4.36 JMHCubed
 4.46 oliviervlcube
 4.51 Skullush
 4.52 E-Cuber
 4.53 asacuber
 4.59 TheDubDubJr
 4.68 CubicOreo
 4.72 BradenTheMagician
 4.96 Shadowjockey
 5.15 cubeshepherd
 5.44 Sean Hartman
 5.46 Rūdolfs
 5.47 MCuber
 5.48 TommyC
 5.61 Rubiksdude4144
 5.78 Elf
 5.78 OriginalUsername
 5.81 SloMoCubing
 5.85 Marcus Siu
 6.11 leomannen
 6.21 AidanNoogie
 6.21 Jami Viljanen
 6.42 Cuberstache
 6.48 Keenan Johnson
 6.51 Leo Annett
 6.52 Lewis
 6.64 trav1
 6.70 leudcfa
 6.77 TipsterTrickster
 7.08 mrjames113083
 7.09 EdubCubez
 7.18 NathanaelCubes
 7.22 [email protected]
 7.26 ichcubegern
 7.43 G2013
 7.56 2017LAMB06
 7.56 MattP98
 7.89 oyyq99999
 7.90 Katiedavies3103
 7.91 InlandEmpireCuber
 7.95 Zman04
 8.23 begiuli65
 8.92 weatherman223
 9.15 Casper
 9.18 Moreno van Rooijen
 9.19 Ianwubby
 9.34 Kris Gonnella
 9.41 buzzteam4
 9.62 tigermaxi
 9.66 sigalig
 10.64 sam596
 10.66 miasponseller
 11.05 kumato
 11.51 vorherrscher
 11.63 Ali161102
 11.75 OJ Cubing
 11.92 theos
 12.40 Glomnipotent
 12.45 YaaniMani
 12.59 swankfukinc
 12.65 Assaf Shaham
 12.95 typeman5
 13.49 abunickabhi
 13.91 jammastert125
 14.11 RyuKagamine
 14.39 Bubbagrub
 14.41 Mike Hughey
 14.44 Dylan Swarts
 14.54 CeeEhllCuber
 14.90 dschieses
 15.02 Alex Benham
 15.23 WillyTheWizard
 15.37 topppits
 15.69 CubingRF
 15.72 Jacck
 15.90 Mikael weiss
 16.57 V.Kochergin
 18.68 GTregay
 19.37 dnguyen2204
 23.76 yghklvn
 42.00 MatsBergsten
 42.60 meekrose
*Megaminx*(51)

 43.94 Cuberstache
 45.58 lejitcuber
 54.26 thecubingwizard
 58.30 Elf
 59.51 AidanNoogie
 1:00.46 asiahyoo1997
 1:00.57 miasponseller
 1:05.46 Sean Hartman
 1:05.86 TommyC
 1:07.23 Khairur Rachim
 1:07.69 whatshisbucket
 1:09.64 TheDubDubJr
 1:11.60 Shadowjockey
 1:15.03 Skullush
 1:18.09 Rūdolfs
 1:20.04 Katiedavies3103
 1:20.28 CubicOreo
 1:21.37 ichcubegern
 1:21.77 leomannen
 1:22.45 trav1
 1:26.01 OriginalUsername
 1:30.53 Kit Clement
 1:30.59 Keroma12
 1:30.80 cubeshepherd
 1:32.46 applezfall
 1:34.94 obelisk477
 1:38.30 Marcus Siu
 1:39.32 leudcfa
 1:45.78 swankfukinc
 1:49.09 TipsterTrickster
 1:50.00 Ghost Cuber
 1:54.65 MCuber
 1:55.79 NoProblemCubing
 2:00.12 PotatoesAreUs
 2:02.17 begiuli65
 2:03.38 GTregay
 2:04.92 Lewis
 2:08.29 abunickabhi
 2:21.35 MattP98
 2:22.37 buzzteam4
 2:27.46 mrjames113083
 2:36.69 Jami Viljanen
 2:36.86 Glomnipotent
 2:40.46 Dylan Swarts
 2:49.88 Mike Hughey
 3:04.15 theos
 3:27.58 Petri Krzywacki
 DNF sam596
 DNF The Blockhead
 DNF Ali161102
 DNF Mikael weiss
*Kilominx*(23)

 22.01 Cuberstache
 22.35 Khairur Rachim
 27.42 cubeshepherd
 29.08 Parker Z
 29.33 TheDubDubJr
 31.13 Skullush
 32.12 TommyC
 32.43 CubicOreo
 34.46 NoProblemCubing
 35.59 xyzzy
 36.38 Sean Hartman
 36.49 ichcubegern
 37.26 OriginalUsername
 40.15 Shadowjockey
 41.23 Leo Annett
 44.38 trav1
 48.24 Rūdolfs
 53.05 begiuli65
 58.01 swankfukinc
 58.06 Kris Gonnella
 1:02.15 MattP98
 1:13.01 Mike Hughey
 DNF Jacck
*Square-1*(70)

 9.12 Sixstringcal
 10.33 Marcus Siu
 10.47 georgescholey
 10.52 thecubingwizard
 11.62 TommyC
 12.79 Federico Da Fonseca
 12.81 Shadowjockey
 14.51 speedcuber71
 15.56 ichcubegern
 16.12 applezfall
 16.41 SloMoCubing
 16.63 Thom S.
 17.12 sigalig
 17.71 Sean Hartman
 18.21 AidanNoogie
 18.36 Skullush
 19.02 G2013
 19.19 Competition Cuber
 19.35 asacuber
 19.53 TheDubDubJr
 19.60 BradenTheMagician
 20.61 leomannen
 20.63 trav1
 21.27 oyyq99999
 22.72 TipsterTrickster
 23.06 mihnea3000
 24.33 cubeshepherd
 24.49 Keenan Johnson
 24.58 MattP98
 25.48 MCuber
 25.74 Elf
 26.66 leudcfa
 26.88 DhruvA
 27.29 ExultantCarn
 27.68 Katiedavies3103
 27.89 OriginalUsername
 28.14 T1_M0
 28.53 Rubiksdude4144
 28.66 Cuberstache
 28.78 YaaniMani
 29.51 [email protected]
 30.53 CubicOreo
 32.36 Ghost Cuber
 33.57 OJ Cubing
 34.91 Underwatercuber
 35.05 Rūdolfs
 35.82 weatherman223
 37.84 Bubbagrub
 39.13 Jami Viljanen
 39.87 buzzteam4
 41.66 Glomnipotent
 43.32 Casper
 43.47 JL Cubing
 44.26 tigermaxi
 45.44 Mike Hughey
 47.15 vorherrscher
 47.25 Bogdan
 47.79 Assaf Shaham
 49.78 begiuli65
 57.63 EdubCubez
 1:03.33 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:04.23 Dylan Swarts
 1:06.10 swankfukinc
 1:09.76 theos
 1:18.11 ShyFoxz
 1:19.44 Jacck
 1:34.54 NathanaelCubes
 1:38.30 Alex Benham
 DNF NoProblemCubing
 DNF Mikael weiss
*MiniGuildford Relay*(22)

 4:16.24 Sean Hartman
 4:40.28 Shadowjockey
 4:48.51 TheDubDubJr
 4:49.78 TommyC
 5:10.82 OriginalUsername
 5:15.60 ichcubegern
 5:41.05 cubeshepherd
 5:57.94 Katiedavies3103
 6:04.20 Marcus Siu
 6:36.56 MCuber
 6:48.01 TipsterTrickster
 6:54.53 MattP98
 7:02.84 OJ Cubing
 7:21.87 The Blockhead
 7:31.81 BradenTheMagician
 7:34.39 Rūdolfs
 7:48.62 swankfukinc
 8:00.28 sam596
 8:35.94 James Behrle
 8:39.23 Jami Viljanen
 9:34.90 Mike Hughey
12:12.34 Jacck

*Contest results*

1330 TheDubDubJr
1311 TommyC
1307 Sean Hartman
1215 Shadowjockey
1211 ichcubegern
1114 cubeshepherd
1112 OriginalUsername
1081 thecubingwizard
1035 Skullush
1008 Marcus Siu
969 CubicOreo
955 Katiedavies3103
954 georgescholey
931 Khairur Rachim
926 G2013
920 sigalig
895 AidanNoogie
868 abunickabhi
844 oyyq99999
808 MCuber
803 BradenTheMagician
791 MattP98
776 applezfall
749 tdm
745 SloMoCubing
738 leomannen
728 asacuber
728 Glomnipotent
708 asiahyoo1997
695 DGCubes
670 Elf
668 jancsi02
663 mihnea3000
649 Leo Annett
635 buzzteam4
629 Jscuber
624 Cuberstache
622 TipsterTrickster
621 OJ Cubing
621 2017LAMB06
619 Jami Viljanen
597 NoProblemCubing
581 joshsailscga
573 begiuli65
563 obelisk477
561 lejitcuber
560 leudcfa
555 Ianwubby
549 Mike Hughey
529 Keenan Johnson
526 xyzzy
524 trav1
514 Rūdolfs
503 sam596
502 The Blockhead
502 Federico Da Fonseca
489 swankfukinc
484 CornerCutter
473 yghklvn
467 Underwatercuber
465 [email protected]
461 [email protected]
449 Dylan Swarts
440 weatherman223
432 [email protected]
429 tolgakantarci
428 DhruvA
421 typeman5
417 speedcuber71
416 JMHCubed
413 tigermaxi
398 ican97
397 Zman04
385 Bogdan
384 Casper
376 MartinN13
371 ExultantCarn
368 Jacck
360 RobinCube
357 the super cuber
357 Assaf Shaham
355 AdrianCubing
352 NathanaelCubes
343 Ghost Cuber
342 Keroma12
338 InlandEmpireCuber
333 miasponseller
330 theos
326 PotatoesAreUs
320 ComputerGuy365
319 E-Cuber
316 dhafin
308 Competition Cuber
300 mrjames113083
296 topppits
296 YaaniMani
293 Elysian_Hunter
293  Parker Z
285 EdubCubez
277 AhmetYG
277 Moreno van Rooijen
267 MatsBergsten
262 Deri Nata Wijaya
261 Rubiksdude4144
259 Kris Gonnella
247 Bubbagrub
247 epride17
245 [email protected]
243 CeeEhllCuber
239 elimescube
236 whatshisbucket
235 FaLoL
233 Sixstringcal
230 Ali161102
227 kumato
211 Slushy Cuber YT
209 Ingka Elzonamka
209 Clément B.
200 vorherrscher
181 Lewis
179 GTregay
177 Xauxage
168 speedcube.insta
167 Armenian cuber
165 T1_M0
164 Mikael weiss
157 Kit Clement
152 oliviervlcube
146 jtcubes
142 kji269
139 aybuck37
131 Thom S.
127 Oatch
117 SpartanSailor
114 Duncan Bannon
113 dschieses
111 RyuKagamine
111 JL Cubing
108 TSTwist
107 Sue Doenim
104 Petri Krzywacki
104 dnguyen2204
96 pinser
84 Theo Leinad
84 motionglitch
84 James Behrle
81 Reprobate
81 sqAree
79 YY
79 WillyTheWizard
77 CubingRF
66 cuber3141592
66 Schmizee
63 Alex Benham
62 muchacho
61 can
59 Emir Yusuf
58 Daniel Lin
58 V.Kochergin
53 Ecuasamurai
46 TigaJun
39 az897
34 One Wheel
32 mutlu ozcelebi
32 bhavesh chouhan
31 xbrandationx
31 Caleb
30 thunderbell cuber
25 Lux
21 jammastert125
15 NoProblemCuber
14 CyanSandwich
14 meekrose
14 ShyFoxz
13 WoowyBaby
13 BerserkFrog
12 Attila
12 Aaron C
8 Seattle Thunder
6 PnknHead
5 Koustubh2006


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 12, 2018)

MatsBergsten said:


> I think this is a record in number of competitors, 181 .


Actually, not quite, but almost. Week 9 this year had 185 competitors.
But I do think it's the second most ever.


----------



## Bogdan (Jun 12, 2018)

I forgot to post the solution to FMC, I hope it's not too late:

FMC: 33 moves


Spoiler



Solution: D' F R D' F D2 L2 U R2 U' L2 U R B U B2 R B R' U F2 L F U F' U' L' U F R' F' R U

D' F R D' F D2 //2x2x2
* U R' B U B2 R B R' //2x2x3
U F2 //f2l-1
(U' R' F R F') //f2l
(U' L U F U' F' L') //AB3C

skeleton: D' F R D' F D2 * U R' B U B2 R B R' U F2 L F U F' U' L' U F R' F' R U

insertion: * L2 U R2 U' L2 U R2 U' (3 moves canceled)


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 12, 2018)

Bogdan said:


> I forgot to post the solution to FMC, I hope it's not too late:
> FMC: 33 moves


No problem


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 12, 2018)

Time for the Cubicle Gift Card Lottery: we spin the wheel with 181 slots .
It turns slower and slower and finally stops at number 125! Who is that lucky
cuber? It is.... T1_M0, yes he is lucky. At least at this lottery. Third time in a 
year. But that's ok, as number 125 is 5 ^ 3 (or five *cubed, *ha ha)


----------



## SpeedCuber71 (Jun 13, 2018)

MatsBergsten said:


> Time for the Cubicle Gift Card Lottery: we spin the wheel with 181 slots .
> It turns slower and slower and finally stops at number 125! Who is that lucky
> cuber? It is.... T1_M0, yes he is lucky. At least at this lottery. Third time in a
> year. But that's ok, as number 125 is 5 ^ 3 (or five *cubed, *ha ha)



I'm never winning lol


----------

